# Pics from the Train show at Enmore Theatre



## Wretched (Jun 22, 2010)

Went to the Train gig (you know, that pop/rock Top 40 band full of old guys) at the Enmore Theatre last night to take pics for lifemusicmedia.com.

Check out some of the results. Feedback would be awesome. Just getting back into live pics and am still finding my feet.

Full gallery HERE.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 22, 2010)

Damn good photography mate!


----------



## Wretched (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks Max!


----------



## Bevo (Jul 4, 2010)

Color and lighting is great, just fills the screen on the first one.
The last pic got ruined with his hand covering his face.

Looks like you got your feet back!


----------

